#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 台中CWT T2~

## 銀

(我知道還很久囧)
我嘛...永遠只能在台中場啦OTZ
然後地點是在台中體育場,所以我一定去的啦~XDDDD
(兩天我都會去XD

接下來,
我很想知道有誰會去XD
因為我是COSER,所以大部分時間是待在外面的,
而且自己的行程也排好了
(反正就是站在外面等人拍然後中午穿著COS服走出去嚇人吃午飯再回來去逛內場)
想看看能不能在外面閒晃的時候遇到獸@ˇ@
呃,先說出我的特徵(爆
就是第一天有個COSER穿著直排輪會溜不會煞車的那個是我,
第二天帶著貓耳貓尾的那個是我(同樣角色XD)
今天有出去外拍,雖然完成度不高,
不過等照片下來的時候我會貼在獸友放自己照片那個版面(爆

所以呢,結論?
只是看哪隻獸閒閒沒事要來找我啦(誰要找你啊
能去的獸麻煩回個文留下MSN,(不要只打"我會去~XD MSN是.......")
我們慢慢喬(被踩
沒辦法去的獸也可以回文沒關係XD"

----------


## 天牙  狼

蛤??(傻笑)
是啥米時候啊??(傻笑)
啊??(裝純真)
啥??(假睡)
葛格你給我說(突然衝去抓銀葛格XDD)

----------


## 銀

10月13.14日,也就是10月的第二個禮拜六日,
老弟想來?XDDD

----------


## 天牙  狼

我想去啊
我整個暑假
都沒出去過啊
我要去ˋˇˊ
而且剛好段考完耶(自HIGH中)
去啊
我要去啦
不知道有沒有人帶我去啊ˊˋ

天牙  狼(弟??)→銀(葛格)→夜月之狼(大哥??)

----------


## 夜月之狼

我應該可以去吧XD

來看我可愛的笨弟ˊˇˋ/

----------


## 天牙  狼

我正在努力求我媽中

去的話...

小鷹家吧˙˙

等我推乾淨吧>W<

----------


## 銀

老弟就想辦法推乾淨來玩吧XD~~~(被砸爛
話說還有沒有別隻獸友要來玩的˙3˙?
路獸也可以啊啊啊啊啊啊(噴血
(這傢伙有團(中途可以去別團鬧?)了 沒辦法再開新團OTZ
如果有獸團要來....帶個貓耳來借我去鬧團吧XD

----------


## 夜月之狼

囧"

老哥星期六是確定不能去了......(早上斷烤下午英檢 槓!囧)

星期日可能也有變......

上午確定沒空"(很重要的社團會議 原本想翹掉的")

下午去的機率不大......


笨弟抱歉Q口Q(抱)

----------


## 肥洋

話說...有可能會去...
不過去的話應該也是自己逛逛吧(笑
有幸遇到的話再說嚕(炸

MSN的話(笑...我記得個獸資料裡有

----------

